# Chrisrmas



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The trees are up

Not yet decorated 

And once we felt it was the last Christmas as we put put up these trees

But here were are again 

All four are up, without lights as yet

And they will be decorated, eventually 

And today I set up the crib

1967 I watched it carved 

And I guess even now our grandkids will move the wise men, Shepard’s, sheep and donkey

Into different positions 

Destroy my well thought out arrangement 

But it wouldn’t be Christmas if they didn’t 

And once they stop

If. I’m still alive

Maybe the great grandkids will do me the honour 

Of shifting the wise men , shepherds, sheep, ox and ass

To disturb my perfect arrangement 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not done anything Christmassy yet.

We are off to Spain the day after Boxing Day. The actual day and Boxing Day we will be at our daughter's and she will have it all under control.

I have ordered the turkey from a local producer of Norfolk Black Turkeys, except we are having a Lavender one  apparently they carry more fat and so can be moister. We had one last year and I was asked to get another one so must have been well received.

A village friend makes mincemeat, Christmas puddings and Christmas cakes all for charity and so we have ordered all three from her. Daughter has already made a Christmas cake so we will take ours to Spain. We once travelled all around Europe with a huge Christmas cake, made by another friend as a present, which gave us many a wayside "brew with a view" moments 

We will take our favourite tipple and some more but as daughter is pregnant she won't drink, I suppose, and son in law has Crohn's disease and was not drinking last time we were there though I think he is allowed.

Next year there will be a nine month old baby in the mix so much more exciting!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well next year there will be another baby in the mix

Still, four Christmas trees are up

And almost all decorated

Outside trees are also decorated

And we never thought we would live this long

So quite an achievement 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm trying to avoid the Christmas goings on and leaving for Portugal sunday Dec.15th. just as the Anglo/French association carols gets underway. 
But knowing we are off just about everyone else has invited us to dine and gather every day for two weeks before we go. It's draining.

Christmas for us will be a six hour dinner booked and paid for in a reasonable hotel in Albufeira. My wife won't have to do any of the preparation, cooking, serving and clearing up and she is not happy as she likes to do it all for others.?

You just can't please some people.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You enjoy Ray

I’m going to have to cater for 50 

I felt so well, such a difference to the painful zombie 

But not so good now 

But much better than previously 

And I’ll manage 

I tell myself, all these people want to come

They want to come 

And you never expected as a child in a children’s home

That anyone would want to come for you 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We tried to disappear before Christmas but daughter wants us to stay. She is organising everything with the help of her husband so it will be fine. Nothing for me to do except pick up the turkeys (her mother in law wants one too) buy some booze and few bits and pieces and we are done. I haven't delved but I think they are avoiding Christmas at his parents...

We send each other Christmas wish lists. On hers is a "new toilet"!!! As I read the list out to Chris he immediately pounced on that as the one we should choose to buy them!! As he needs educating in the joy that giving brings I am going along with that choice so that he will hopefully experience that joy. He is a hopeless present chooser. Either splashing the cash on rubbish or buying absolutely nothing. Both of those options upset me as I am far too sensitive about these things. Might have something to do with my mother completely forgetting my 11th Birthday and, later, throwing my, long thought out, Christmas present for her into the cupboard under the stairs on its way to the rubbish.
Not sure if Chris had a worse time than me as a child as it seems he usually got nothing much, through poverty, and in return gave nothing back.

Next year will bring a whole new dimension to our lives with a new grandchild


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I apparently am also a terrible gift buyer.! Even when I am given written details of size, colour, the shop, shelf, etc. It still has to be taken back after Christmas.
So now I await the 'empty' box of expensive perfume to de dropped on my desk. If I dare deviate from this it's wrong.!

When you make so many mistakes it's pointless trying any more. Last time I bought an equally expensive but different perfume it was immediately classed as fly spray and discreetly put into my sock drawer.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like Ray, I am a hopeless shopper who really cannot be trusted to buy a paper bag..... 

I leave home on Saturday to head towards the St Malo ferry, secure in the knowledge that there are bound to be blockages / jams / strikes on the route which hopefully I can avoid (note that word, I'll tell you after Tuesday how successful I have been). Then time before the "festive" stress provoker to visit children and grandchildren around Britain - more driving....

After the jollities are over it's drive time again, up to Norwich to drop MrsW off, then back to Romsey, more driving.....

Stay there for a couple of weeks before returning to France and various hospital appointments 2 1/2 hours away... and of course, never on the same day !

So Christmas trees ? Not up to me ! My time will be spent studying the steering wheel - maybe I should have some 12v festive lights on the steering wheel, but I suspect the Police might not be too impressed although we used to put a couple of sets in the ambulance when we ran it and never had any problems.

Oh well Happy Christmas to one and all and a restful New Year with hopefully, political stability being restored (and I believe in Father Christmas 😀 ).

We will see.......


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Most people will express a wish to do something or to have something. The thing to do is to PAY ATTENTION  If absolutely stuck then vouchers come a close second.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fortunately I now longer need to buy presents

Except for friends 

And we know each other so well

The kids, grandkids get a share of their inheritance 

Except Archer

He wouldn’t understand a card containing Money

So his card with money will go to his dad to save for him

And I’ve really enjoyed buying him a pull a long toy, and a wooden police car

And who knows the next one will be a girl

And I can buy a doll

I really miss buying dolls

But 

I’m not really sure I want anymore grandkids

At almost 76 surely they should be great grandkids 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hell 
The tree in the hall fell down, I’d just about finished decorating them all

Reinstated , not perfect, it will do

Much like me it’s not perfect

But it’s not too bad 

When the lights come on 

I’m ok when the lights come on too

Ragged around the edges

But if you touch the centre

And few are allowed to touch the centre 

Sadly even my kids cant touch the centre 

I’m a product of children’s homes

I’ve never in 76 years shook that off 

Stupid I know 

I’ve never known did I bring my kids up as I should 

Would a mum would have done better ?

A mum I never knew. 

Eased with the earlier grandkids , I had the chance to support in their lives

And to this day they remain close , and why not they virtually lived with me 

And should it matter?

Sometimes it really matters 

I don’t know why 

Sometimes I sit and think ,and worry

Did I give them the start they deserved 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't think your worries about possible inadequacy are peculiar to your background Sandra - it seems to be a fairly common trait in mothers of our age, and a lot younger perhaps.

We all did the best we could, some of us with more guidance than others.

But from all I've heard over the years I'd say you did a pretty good job!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Jean

Im pretty much resigned

I’ve given all that I could and I’m far too old old now to rectify anything 

What’s gone is gone 

But they all come back, but I wish I’d done better

They deserved more which I never gave , couldn’t give 

But our megs, I was so free, I loved that kid unreservedly , she delighted me and to this day delights me 

But now she knows it all she thinks , and soon will be a lawyer

And young Albert , what a waste of space , absolutely no work ethic , totally out of sinc with this family 

Who all achieve academically , and he couldn’t care less , maybe he’s right who knows 

So what can we do as grandparents?

Nothing 

We just hope all will work out and support in the background 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As Jean says, we do the best we can. I never remember thinking "I can't be bothered" or "that will have to do" about bringing up my daughter. Yes, I am sure I could have done better but we are none of us perfect. I had a mother and father around but sometimes they screw you up more than strangers would. I don't know a family that doesn't have regrets about things they have done.

A friend has four children. The eldest, a girl, was a dream to raise and is a high achiever. The second, a boy, was labelled as "gifted and talented" and so stood out. Then came twin boys and she showed such favouritism to one of those twins that the other one struggles with life. If she can bring up three model citizens you would think that she could have done it with a fourth but his needs were different and she did not recognise that. It is an absolute minefield. So many people say "If I had had the second child first there would not have been a second child" because they are so difficult to manage. Why would that be? Same genes, same parents but such different needs from each child.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Thanks Jean
> 
> Im pretty much resigned
> 
> ...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife is a twin with two other sisters and two brothers. The brothers had all the education and opportunities lavished on them and then the twins. So the other two sisters always felt they go a raw deal. And yes my wife always says they got away with murder and were the ones in all the photographs like celebrities.

Musta been a tough learning curve marrying me an only child. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Viv

The question is did I love enough?

Did I really know how to love them ?

To late now

Meg’s , a second chance, I was older and more relaxed

And maybe less plagued by doubts 

We spoke tonight, she’s won the award , her law firm will sponsor her

When I buy a house I’ll build a Attached granny flat for your and grandad she says

No you won’t I said, I’m going to die my hair purple, wear purple , and tell it as I think it is 

Yes she said I guess you will grandma 

I love you 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well archer has been here today

I found toys in the loft I thought I’d given away, and he loved them 


I’ve bought three Lego pirate ships, two pirate islands and a loads Lego people , from young Albert 

For £250 pounds, the going rate 

Why I haven’t really a clue

I was overcome with a new grandson and another on

They are fabulous and who knows we may live to see archer or his sibling play with them 

And if not I’ve a sneaking suspicion that others will

I’m guessing even I might want to put them together

But I really want to buy a doll

Fingers crossed


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bahh Humbug.!

I thought I had mastered the art of getting away from Christmas and the hype. Managed it quite a few times so far but just as we were about to pack the car yesterday this melanoma business curtailed all that. So now I am having to endure the 'festivities' and look happy about it all.

Bahhh Humbug.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It will all be fine, Ray. Just go with the flow. Tell people you need lots of rest.

I whittled Christmas down years ago. Told all the adults that there would be no more presents. Then told grown up children that were not immediate family the same. This leaves us with just one daughter to buy for, now her husband and soon a Grandchild. 
Daughter and husband now want "joint" presents for the house. So much easier. I will enjoy buying for the grandchild I am sure.

I am very sensitive about presents and find the whole thing very stressful. I hate to get things that were ill thought out and that I will never use. I also hate to get nothing as it opens old wounds. Poor Chris :

We tried to get away but daughter appears to be dodging her in laws as she insists that we go there or she comes here so I must be doing something right (or wrong!). I have booked our Eurotunnel for 27th


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all the Lemming factor again.
Martin Lewis on his money program nailed it when he said one gift perpetuates a circle of giving pointless gifts. Sadly my wife loves it all and I detest it all.
I must make a point of bring all the decs down from the loft we haven't used in years as more get bought. They have to go.!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure 

Christmas , expensive , but easy , 6 + 10 £200 

One £100, plus present , he is only 16 months 

And two kids I don’t really know very well yet

So £50 pounds each

Done 

And yes I know I can afford it

But you weren’t there when we made a dolls house out of cardboard boxes

And Albert made all the wooden furniture 

And a go cart from wheels he found

And our son hurtled down from Mt Zion to the dung gate in Jerusalem 

He had a brake but he had his two feet also

So yes it’s easy now but it hasn’t always been 

I hope the grandkids save some, but in truth I really don’t care

It’s theirs to do exactly what they want to

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray let us know as soon as the results come back on your biopsy 

Hopefully all clear, but if not there are some amazing treatments now for melonoma 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well all the Christmas trees are up and lit

The garden has two little trees on either side of the door with lights 

Two large trees lit

And an holly tree , growing in a tub, we brought it as a cutting from a wall in the Lake District 

With some berries this year 

And red lights to supplement them

The small world can’t see them, our 10 ft hedges in this secret garden hide them

But I’d share them , because they delight me

As do my four indoor Christmas trees 

Only one is 8 ft 

But it’s been with us through thick and thin 

It cost us over £100 thirty years ago

A huge amount of money at that time , well for us it was

And it still looks magnificent 

Many think it’s a real tree when they see it 

And time goes on

And every year I say

I don’t think we will put up all the trees this year 

And young Albert drags them all from the loft

And he and his grandad put them up, and drape the lights 

And I decorate them over a week or so

But do our grandkids who are getting older really care ?

Well Megs has phoned, she’s 26

Are the trees up grandma ?

And have you put the crib up ?

I can’t wait to rearrange it 

One of many who change the Shepard’s , sheep, ox and donkey and even the wise men 

It’s mobile crib 

It always has been

And I guess the new younger generations will continue the trend

Even the unborn one 

Although we may not live to see that

So who will get the crib ?

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds wonderful Sandra. I hope they all appreciate it and I am sure they will


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well they may 

Or may not Pat 

It’s a tradition 

A tradition we started 

But will it continue ?

Who knows ?

Maybe next year those trees won’t go up

And if not then well soon 

We will be to old to be bothered 

We will just need to remember 

Once upon a time 

And our grandkids will remember

Once upon a time

Our grandma and grandad

Loved us to bits

They thought we were the best

And we did and do

Especially our Albert , a waste of space , a kid I love to bits , will he make it?

I really hope so

But who knows

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The halls are decked with holly

The trees a twinkling 

Tomorrow I will make a meal for 9, not a Christmas meal, a large meat and potato pie , in the slow cooker as we speak , a relaxed meal which will include four of the grandkids, first round :grin2:

Albert will collect the turkey, belly pork and the ham tomorrow, although we are having lamb for Christmas Ill still cook the turkey on Christmas Day 

Today I’m getting a bit ahead of the food prep, making breadcrumbs for bread sauce and prob the chestnut sausage stuffing for the turkey 

Smoked salmon bought, just need prawns now , I like the old fashioned prawn cocktail :nerd:

Hope you are all well advanced in your Christmas preparations 

My main tree

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a bit unusual to have the tree on its side Sandra but it looks great!! (smilie!)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Only had to wrap a few presents but still ran out of paper  We have been rather distracted but I will start another thread on Pets for that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We’ll if I’d photographed the hall tree which fell over :frown2:

It would have been fitting

Jan would normally have flicked them , but of course she won’t now 

Put your heads sideways and don’t be so picky :wink2:

Although it is a big lounge so maybe next year we will start a new trend

A tree that lies down

But then the dam thing will look the right way up>

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

patp said:


> Only had to wrap a few presents but still ran out of paper  We have been rather distracted but I will start another thread on Pets for that.


Things are a bit worrying pet wise here too Pat

His behaviour is a bit worrying

I know he's always been a hound from hell

But I wouldn't trust him now with the family

But more on your new thread

Fortunately I had enough paper to wrap young alberts gifts to his mum

Apart from friends I only need money cards

And friends get less

It's no fun getting old

I thought we all would live longer together

And some of us do

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a new trend with Christmas trees now. Apparently children now need to have their own half size tree. I suppose parents find that easier than controlling their little darlings around the family tree.
Children also are not expected to eat Christmas dinner with the adults because it is all too much for the little darlings to sit still and behave.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well 

I agree

We will eat a Christmas dinner largely dictated by our grandson

He doesn’t eat turkey or pork

But loves lamb, mashed potatoes, roast potato’s , carrots and cauliflower cheese 

So that’s what we will have 

It’s just his mum and us

And I love all of the above

Will add sprouts and parsnips

For us

And to fair it’s Christmas

And I could have gone to other family members for a traditional Christmas meal

But

Why would I I?

I’m happy with lamb

And more than happy that’s it’s an evening meal

I can do a lamb dinner with my eyes shut 

And we can just relax Christmas Day 

And kids can come and go as they want or are able 

It’s been so long that I’ve cooked so much for so many 

And I feel old now 

And this family doesn’t realise their mum is past it 

Or if they do they are not into helping 

But then again they never had to 

It’s always been mum and dad

Can sort out anything

Well now we can’t 

Well maybe we can 


SandraWe are doing pretty good so far


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> There is a new trend with Christmas trees now. Apparently children now need to have their own half size tree. I suppose parents find that easier than controlling their little darlings around the family tree.
> Children also are not expected to eat Christmas dinner with the adults because it is all too much for the little darlings to sit still and behave.


Anything that parts you with more money than you planned or expected is OK by the retail trade.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Turned


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Drew

I fell in the toilet tonight

And somehow knocked the water isolated off

And I couldn’t up, and was wet and cold 

And Albert couldn’t get me up either

Our son arrived and did 

I was so shocked and cold 

Gosh getting old isn’t good

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh, that's not a good experience Sandra! I hope you've got warmed up again by now, inside and out - hot toddy?

I don't know what the water isolator is but I hope the room wasn't flooded.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Sandra! Do get a check up just in case.

Do you have rails in there.

Toilets are so bloomin dangerous. After watching one of those ambulance programs where someone collapsed in their toilet and the paramedics could not get in to treat properly, we decided not to scrimp on space in our new bathroom.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was my own fault I guess

This last few days I’ve been wearing soft soled fur lined slippers as my feet have felt much better, such a treat

They have no grip and the downstairs toilet floor is tiled, and as I caught a pipe it was very wet

Back now to only wearing shoes

A bit bruised this morning and still a bit shook up 

It’s not so much the fall as being unable to get up that is so frightening 

I need to be more careful particularly in small tight spaces 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Oh, that's not a good experience Sandra! I hope you've got warmed up again by now, inside and out - hot toddy?
> 
> I don't know what the water isolator is but I hope the room wasn't flooded.


It was the water pipe to the small sink Jean

The sink broke and Albert hasn't refitted it yet, as the toilet is off the utility and there are two sinks there , but the pipes are there waiting

Albert switched the mains off and reconnected it so no flood >

But it skinned my hip and knee as I slipped >

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> This last few days I've been wearing soft soled fur lined slippers as my feet have felt much better, such a treat
> 
> They have no grip and the downstairs toilet floor is tiled...
> 
> Sandra


Glad you haven't done any serious damage Sandra, tho your confidence will have taken a battering.

What about the thermal socks that have 'sticky grip' on the soles? They keep your feet toasty warm but are very safe on hard floors.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Happy everyday Christmas *

*One and all*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan. 
Now me bluddy Humax box has gone on the blink. So won't be able to see/record all those old repeats again and again.
Maybe thats not so bad then??

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Jan.
> Now me bluddy Humax box has gone on the blink. So won't be able to see/record all those old repeats again and again.
> Maybe thats not so bad then??
> 
> Ray.


Switch it off at the mains for a few minutes Ray, well worth a try if you haven't yet tried. Swap the HDMI lead putting it in and out at each end a few times.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

‘Tis the Eve before Christmas’

A happy and peaceful Christmas to all

Friends past and present 

And past friends lost 

And new friends we are yet to meet

Happy Christmas

Sandra and Albert 

( who never posts on here but knows many of you through me )

Sandra

I’d post a photo but for some reason it now demands me to choose a size

And when I do it’s sideways on 

So I’ll decline

And just say :kiss:,:grin2:, :nerd: :wink2: 0 >

That sums me up

Merry Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan

Merry Christmas girl

You are brilliant 

Love to you and your little hound

I always knew you would You would make it

And you have

Not all the way yet, I know 

But you will Definitely get there 

If your ever near to me on your trip to a England 

I’ve loads of room 

Just ask Viv 

I’ve a house for 8

And only two of us now 

And you are welcome 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy Christmas all!

I've spent the day with family and friends. Counting my blessings!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jean 

Your kifer is soaking in milk as we speak 

Thank you

Sandra










K


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm banished to the office as hid is clutching the remote in the lounge watching Bluddy White f ing Christmas AGAIN for the 30th time.
I hate Christmas as I'm forced to do what everyone else thinks we aught to be doing. Some freedom.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Give over you miserable loveable git 

You are not forced 
You love it

Although white Christmas wouldnt be my choice 

I’d prefer ET

What ?

You didn’t like him pressing his finger on the head of that kid?, to erase memories 

So many memories I’d be tempted to erase

But then again 

Good and bad

It’s me

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Can't wait for the Chinese tomorrow with a bunch of God Botherers I can set straight. ha ha ha.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Ray 

Methinks you protest to much babe

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are having a lovely Christmas eve, listening to Christmas carols and songs, Heike and Jürgen playing with Mot!ey, me singing of whistling the tunes we are listening to on spotify and of course a glass of something alcoholic each.
The invitation Sandra may one day be accepted, who knows where the new year may take me.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wanted to post my crib 

Because you don’t need to believe the Christmas story from a religious point of view 

It doesn’t need to be true 

But imagine if it was 

And if it is just a myth 

What a beautiful myth

That is relived by so many 

And what if we can really make it a myth?

That no one ever needs to give birth in a stable or worse ?

That no one needs to die for religious beliefs ?

Could we reach that far?

I recon we can
Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Jean
> 
> Your kifer is soaking in milk as we speak
> 
> ...


Well, that was quick!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> We are having a lovely Christmas eve, listening to Christmas carols and songs, Heike and Jürgen playing with Mot!ey, me singing of whistling the tunes we are listening to on spotify and of course a glass of something alcoholic each.
> The invitation Sandra may one day be accepted, who knows where the new year may take me.:grin2:


It's open Jan

Me and you

I recon we will get on fine

No holds barred

But

A deep understanding

Somehow I think we've both experienced life girl

I'd love to meet you

But I'd need to get over my awe of your achievements

And you would find my family a pain

So do I

Especially a son who now has a 16 month old baby and now expects another

Do non of then consult us before making a decision >:grin2:

I'm a great grandma to become>

Great grandkids I could have ignored most of the time

Archer is a pain, plodding around,destroying anything in his path

I've already burnt the wooden fire guard as we had finished with young grandkids

So I can't relax

His dad can

And now it's going to happen again

Another bloody grandchild >

Well I'm hoping for a girl

I need to buy a doll

Actually I needto get out of this

I'm far to old for new grandkids

But archer up is proving to be a. Bit


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> We are having a lovely Christmas eve, listening to Christmas carols and songs, Heike and Jürgen playing with Mot!ey, me singing of whistling the tunes we are listening to on spotify and of course a glass of something alcoholic each.
> The invitation Sandra may one day be accepted, who knows where the new year may take me.:grin2:


It's open Jan

Me and you

I recon we will get on fine

No holds barred

But

A deep understanding

Somehow I think we've both experienced life girl

I'd love to meet you

But I'd need to get over my awe of your achievements

And you would find my family a pain

So do I

Especially a son who now has a 16 month old baby and now expects another

Do non of then consult us before making a decision >:grin2:

I'm a great grandma to become>

Great grandkids I could have ignored most of the time

Archer is a pain, plodding around,destroying anything in his path

I've already burnt the wooden fire guard as we had finished with young grandkids

So I can't relax

His dad can

And now it's going to happen again

Another bloody grandchild >

Well I'm hoping for a girl

I need to buy a doll

Actually I needto get out of this

I'm far to old for new grandkids

But archer up is proving to be a bit cute

So what can I do

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Well, that was quick!


It arrived this morning Jean,

So I stared it

Let you know how it goes

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra you're beginning to sound like Ray!😘
Ray keep up lad its called Holiday Inn like the hotel chain, not white f***ing xmas.
(Its true, the remote is the white man's cultural weapon, a 1st world, modern day knobkerrie! Separate him from it at your peril!)
Sandra can you possibly in your wildest dreams, imagine your middle-aged son phoning up at midnight, "Mom, Is it okay if we make you a granny again???".🤨
Jan, I heartily recommend the B***y Hotel in Bury. The hosts are awesome. Pleased to hear life is improving step by step. It does, I can verify that.🤗
Ray, went flying today (Cessna 172) with big son. Passed by Sandringham, well as close as allowed.👋👋👋 Up to Heacham on The Wash, around Hunstanton, Brancaster, Blakeney, Sheringham, Cromer, round the corner to Bacton, Happisburgh, Yarmouth, Loddon and back to base at Seething. The sandmarshes are interestingly patterned but no colour, but stunningly coloured in spring, summer and autumn depending on what's growing. Now that's freedom. Did the turkey number several times last week so just a gammon and veg with apple sauce and a winey, creamy mushroom gravy. NO MORE TURKEY, NO MORE TURKEY!!!🤣🤣🤣

It's all over for another year. Ray, My bete noire is New Year's Eve. I hate it hope never to be invited to a NYE party ever again. I crack open my champers at 6pm and go to bed when its finished about 10 30 or 11. I wake up 1 Jan feeling totally tickety-boo when the rest of the world is feeling like doggydoodoo's.

So happy new year to you all, may 2020 be filled with good health and enough L-s-d to travel wherever you want to go.🌠😍😁


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Abso bluddy lootly Viv.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I lived in Norwich for 10 years Viv, visiting all those places you named --- Happisburgh, now why is it pronounced Hazeborough?:frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a lovely day, quiet but busy, kids and grandkids dropping in 

The turkey cooked to perfection, that’s for today though

I’m always gifted a turkey from Megs dad each year and as it’s far too big to freeze it has to be cooked, but our two guests for dinner are not Turkey lovers so we had lamb and pork 

Today a turkey buffet, turkey butties, best way to eat turkey, and bubble and squeak patties.....yum 

Tomorrow pie day ready for Saturday, that will use up a load of turkey, turkey and ham pie 

Like youViv I’m not much of a new year person so it’s a quiet evening by the fire for us, although the fireworks round here go on for hours , talk about money going up in smoke 

So that’s Christmas over for another year , several more Willow tree figures which I love and collect, and several large Yankee candles, chocolates etc 

Young Albert bought me “ the boy with the golden heart” which I love 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas Day 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Last year I didn´t dream I would be in this house this Christmas, I wonder where I´ll be next year.

I cooked the lunch, roast everything, chicken, potatoes, parsnips, onions , Yorkshires and green beans (nobody is keen on sprouts, but I have been given some fancy tips so will try them sometime) and loads of gravy.

Jürgen has never had an English roast dinner in his 60 years, he had 2 plates full :laugh: which pleased me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd a lovely day with family yesterday, son and DIL cooking n everyone mucking in with kids n clearing up.

Today I've walked down in the rain to a coffee shop n enjoyed a bit of quiet time. I'm sure some folk think it's a lonely thing to be doing but I enjoy the exercise, the people-watching - and the coffee of course! 

You learn to do stuff on your own, and to enjoy it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra - re foot wear. One of the main causes of falls is poor choice of footwear. Just ask any A&E department.

I buy mine from here https://www.celticandco.com/sheepskin-slippers The are cosy warm but with proper soles on them that grip very well.

We have started our journey South by staying in Kent for Christmas and very nice it was too.

France tomorrow with the hope that the weather is not too bad!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have had a lovely Christmas in Hampshire with one daughter + son and their families - 4 of our eight grandchildren for Christmas, lovely day, superb food (turkey, gammon and rib of beef) and loads of pressies - a real "family Christmas".

The highlight of the season however must be last Sunday evening when we were given Arena tickets to Christmas at the Royal Albert Hall - fantastic evening with the Royal Philharmonic Orcestra, the National Youth Choir, the trumpeters from the Fanfare Squadron of the Grenadiers -wow !

Tomorrow we start again with another daughter and family - two more grandchildren, then back in January for another rerun with the last two. Only problem is that our house is uninhabitable due to storms damaging the roof, allowing water to enter and a fire caused by the consumer unit being short-circuited. So far the roof has not been sealed, so no power and no freezers - will have to ditch the contents in January.......

So a great Christmas with unpleasant background problems.......


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve had to wear Birkenstock sandals for over two years, Jean 

Winter and summer

I couldn’t walk barefoot or basically wear any other footwear, my feet were too painful, and felt like the bones were too mobile 

The new drug has dampened down my immune system, and I’m no longer attacking my own joints on a daily basis 

Unfortunately I feel menopausal again with hot flushes and weakness 

But I could wear slippers 

Not so sure now 

Have a lovely trip and I’m hoping France will be kind to you 

Perhaps we may venture forth in June

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> .....
> 
> Perhaps we may venture forth in June
> 
> Sandra


Hope you do, you, Albert and Shadow are always welcome :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh heck Dave

I hope you get it sorted soon 

Are you insured?

Is someone making it weatherproof on a temp basis till you get back?

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes it Is insured but the company are being slow to say the least.... reported three weeks ago, but still no contact from them.

Only time will tell, so far the bill runs to several thousand euros just for the consumer unit....

We have asked several roofers, but all have declined due to weather and slipperiness of roof.....

Another one will try if the roof is dry, big if with current forecasts. Thankfully a great friend us emptying fridges into hers ftb. So medication etc will be OK. (And large block of cheddar we hope...)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan 

I have a fail proof way of cooking sprouts

Only use frozen, place them in a frying pan in a single layer

Leave them to defrost

Add a big knob of butter, a sprinkling of salt ,and toss them on a medium heat 

Till fully heated with one or two brown bits 

Delicious 

I’m too lazy now to peel fresh ones

But I guess you could steam them and follow the above 

Frozen ones have already been flash steamed 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Blimey Dave! Do hope you get something sorted!

Our house in Norfolk is standing empty until the third week in March. You are quite welcome to stay if it would help? We could even leave you in it and stay near daughter in Kent, or camp in the garden, until yours was habitable again.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

Albert is sorry to hear about your problems

And who knows we may just meet again in 2020

Goodness knows this hound needs Lesley 

To fawn over him

He’s old now and it would be his last trip abroad I think 

A hound from hell, who hasn’t mellowed in old age 

But then again niether have I >

He’s just got worse 

Me?

Possibly I’ve improved

What? You of little faith:wink2:

Sandra:kiss::grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh Dave, that's such a worry from a distance! Tho I can certainly sympathise with the roofers in this weather!

You sound to be fairly philosophical about it all - nowt else for it I guess.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions and support,

But as Gloria Gaynor sung in 1978 "I will survive "

Don't know how yet but I am sure it will all get sorted and we do gave the MH if long delay although same local friend has already prepared a room for us and she is the one organising roofer etc.

Good yo gave friends like that and on here, thanks,

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh Dave and there I was totally immersed in my own problems at the moment. Sorry to hear about the house damage. French insurance companies are usually pretty efficient.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear this bad news, Dave. It would happen when you're away, thanks to Murphy.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Gosh Dave and there I was totally immersed in my own problems at the moment. Sorry to hear about the house damage. French insurance companies are usually pretty efficient.
> 
> Ray.


Come on Ray, the French aren't efficient at anything except "bum in air, brain in neutral" in holiday season. What's with the optimism? Not like you. All that Christmas spirit gone to your head?:wink2::kiss::grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh I can't agree there Viv. The French are very good at lots of things. Haven't time today to list them all but life here imho is far better than UK now.
Off to the first scan today all diagnosed and actioned in days rather than months.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck with that Ray. Hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert had his chest scan today

They thought their was something showed when they scanned him for bowel cancer

Let’s hope it’s good news for both of you Ray

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it was the day
50 + people 

A huge amount

Frightening really

Are they all related?

And they are 

Not strictly to me I know 

But hey you lot on here 

Well you know I feel a bit related 

Only a bit

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope Albert's scan is all clear Sandra.

We have to thank our lucky stars for the NHS. My brother in the States was taken poorly, while holidaying in Florida, over Christmas. The medics wanted to send him for a scan. The first thought through his head was "how much is this going to cost me"? He is insured but has to pay a certain amount and it affects how he behaves. He refused the scan there in Florida and flew home to Minnesota, in pain, to go to his regular clinic. They told him he needed a scan!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we are lucky here Pat 
Our NHS 

Failing as it is

It’s kept Albert alive so far 

And in doing so me to

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still waiting 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m telling him to phone for results of the scan

Will we won’t we book the tunnel crossing ?

If it’s bad I’ve decided to divorce him, 56 years it’s enough >

Is that easier than booking the channel crossing do you think?

Sandra :grin2::wink2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Definitely not!!

Phone tomorrow, n hopefully book tomorrow!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No, Sandra, I think he is a keeper


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

After 56 years

Well I’ve kept him all these years

And he’s kept me 

Sometimes I just wish things had been different

We could have retired in peace , travelled freely 

But then again , we we have the hound from hell

And we won’t travel without him 

We can’t put him into kennels, I don’t trust him with family to look after him , not that he’d hurt them, but would they forget to lock the gate, could they cook his meals ?

And he’s looking like he might outlive us 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No sign of results yet Sandra?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How old is Shadow now, Sandra?

We have the contingency plan that we could fly home. We looked up people who would transport the dog back home to our daughter's and took their details with us. I think pet insurance covers that - no, I remember now they will repatriate a sick dog but won't if it is you that is sick but then we would pay someone. Store the van on a site and fly home. Hopefully not necessary now that the triple heart bypass has been done


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow is 12 Pat

He is no longer insured, the charge went to £125 a month for £2500 cover !!

We’ve been with them all his life but finally decided enough is enough , we fund him ourself 

It’s disappointing to find how pet insurance eventually seems to price elderly dogs out of the market 

In an emergency our son could fly out and drive the van back, he’s on the insurance , both sons are, but our eldest has his own business so is free to come and go as he pleases 

Haven’t checked yet for the results of the lung scan,Jean Albert doesn’t seem too bothered so we will go with no news is good news for now 

Weather is miserable here at the moment ,cold and damp, could be why my joints are playing up 

You are in the right place Pat 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What I did with my last two elderly dogs was arrange cover that had a co insurance element to it. You pay a much higher portion of the treatment but the rest is covered. It does keep the cost down. The insurance companies like it because the client does not keep claiming due to having to pay the first part of any condition. If the dog remains healthy it is cheaper for the client but if it does get very sick you have the reassurance of cover after the initial fee is paid.

Weather is fine and sunny but there is a little chill in the wind that has picked up lately  We are using the opportunity to go exploring in the car.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We will just pay for the old bugger 

His treatment always cost far more than the insurance cover

Over 12 years they have paid £4,000 , two serious events when we almost lost him , which cost us at least equal that

That's about £340 a year, we've more than doubled that in payments to them

So this year and last they've boost the payments to insure us for £600 pounds with a £ 60 excess ?

I'd rather donate to the PDSA

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Georgia is insured with Pet Plan. I have heard that they, though they are not the cheapest to start with, do not hike the premiums quite so much when the pet gets older. Who knows? I will wait and see. I only know how relieved I was, when my last old dog had all her problems, that cost was not a factor when we had to decide which treatment to go for.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It won’t be a factor for the hound from hell Pat 

We were with Tesco 

We would pay anything for this old hound from hell 

Why, don’t ask me, he has ruined every holiday with his suspicious nature

Has been banished to the garage, with a window , because he has been impossible to travel with in the motor home 

Requires double gates on the house to protect strangers

Adores his family, adores those he’s been introduced too

Ask Tuggy, Barry, Viv 

But a hound from hell

You bet

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s clear

We think 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The scan? But that wouldn't be 'We think'...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was a brief letter copied to our GP

CT thorax scan 

Bloods and tumour marker CEA ...all normal 

Short interval CT thorax has shown no significant change 

We think that means OK :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Brilliant news Sandra!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Join the club of happy people Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every 15 minutes a day for the past 3 or 4 weeks I have been reminded Christmas is coming and now again for the next 3+ weeks again every 15 minutes a day I am told it's Christmas. That's six bluddy weeks non stop being hammered at me from the TV, banner adds and promotions online.
So many old Christmas movies and cooking or decorating programs swamping the channels. 

It's all so obvious they only want our money and it's nothing to do with the original fable. Can you wonder I'm grumpy as I'm the only one who sees it for what it really is.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Every 15 minutes a day for the past 3 or 4 weeks I have been reminded Christmas is coming and now again for the next 3+ weeks again every 15 minutes a day I am told it's Christmas. That's six bluddy weeks non stop being hammered at me from the TV, banner adds and promotions online.
> So many old Christmas movies and cooking or decorating programs swamping the channels.
> 
> It's all so obvious they only want our money and it's nothing to do with the original fable. Can you wonder I'm grumpy as I'm the only one who sees it for what it really is.
> ...


But you don't like the original fable either Ray so you're really sunk!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True

Christmas is whatever you want it to be

Religious , family, time for fun 

This year no family or fun for many

Every fifteen minutes? Ray 

Do you watch TV full stop?

I rarely see the Christmas adverts but I do enjoy them when I do , they remind me of the past , family meals , kids , the excitement 

I was just thinking that once upon a time I hung the original grandkids stockings on the fire place, bought toys because I was in touch with trends then

But those kids are well grown up and I need to equal the money given to all of them

And if I’m honest it suits me

I’m getting lazy, and this year even more lazy , but I’m missing them

And I will see them all, briefly this Christmas , they will call to touch base, I know it’s not strictly allowed but we will briefly exchange presents

My granddaughter will take up my second family as she will stay here for the night in order to get a lift to Bolton Market on Christmas Eve , a lot of money will change hands and she will collect it on her dads stall

And our daughter and her son, our young Albert will stay here Christmas Eve complete with Winston their dog, and join us for Christmas dinner

So Shadows Christmas is looking good as well

We all must make the most of it we can and hope next year will be so different 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, the TV is on sadly as we are in lockdown and the weather is crap. So yes virtually every 15 mins unless we turn to BBC and even then it is always advertising some bluddy Christmas program of cooking or repeat old film.

Six bluddy weeks, even football or tennis doesn't get you like this. 200 people killed in Lebanon got less coverage.

Ray


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cooking I enjoy

Not the chiefly things, I like down to earth recipes , no way am I going to make ju or pipe things on a plate

A good wholesome turkey and ham pie

I like the hairy bikers , and Nadia , and too be fair I’ve been cooking for 50 yrs so I really enjoy twists on 

recipes 

Never watch old Christmas films

Plenty of other things to watch

No Christmas shopping , not much change from normal, only one tree this year it’s up, lights on, I’ll decorate it slowly

I’ll miss the other trees but I’ll survive

Still light up the outdoor ones, it’s Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Every 15 minutes a day for the past 3 or 4 weeks I have been reminded Christmas is coming and now again for the next 3+ weeks again every 15 minutes a day I am told it's Christmas. That's six bluddy weeks non stop being hammered at me from the TV, banner adds and promotions online.
> So many old Christmas movies and cooking or decorating programs swamping the channels.
> 
> It's all so obvious they only want our money and it's nothing to do with the original fable. Can you wonder I'm grumpy as I'm the only one who sees it for what it really is.
> ...


You still gonna tell me live TV is best Ray? :lol:

Here is my tip for you to get through it. Get yourself a shed load of long boxsets like Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones etc, stick em through the big TV and just watch them. You can come on here for the news and a daily rant or Fruitcakes for off the wall fun and games. There you go! Merry Christmas. No, Dont thank me. :hello1:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr. It's bluddy Christmas that mucks up live TV for six weeks. I'm still trying to leave.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

New 2020 tree decoration, very relevant.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m trying

The main tree is up, only one this year, lights on partly decorated

We will light the outdoor trees

I’m a bit sad as other trees are not up

But I’m struggling even to clean let alone decorate 4 inside trees

And the grandkids won’t see them this year

I hope next year, maybe I’ll be well enough to decorate all four

And well enough to use theMH and travel

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I really wish you would count your blessings instead of pining for something that cannot happen this year, not just you Sandra, but anyone who is discontent.
I have decorated as best I can (without using a ladder for obvious reasons) and its all just for me, I am at times sad, but shake myself out of it, keep my sense of humour, try not to worry about things I could very easily be worried about, I don´t want anyone to feel sorry for me I am one of thousands if not millions who are alone and we will survive.

I also have memories of very happy Christmases with my family, they will never return because most of my family are dead, but they are happy memories regardless.

This morning I remembered my dear Mum when I lit the candles, around this time each year not only would she be inventing a lovely decoration for our living room, but she was also making flowers from crepe paper, dipping them in candle wax ready as table decorations for the football club supporters annual dance, we all have memories of good times, now is the time to think about them and be grateful we have them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My blessings are many Jan

I’d just like to see them

I don’t need to remember them when I light candles

They are just down the street, within touching distance

Except....

It’s unlikely I’ll need to remember them

They may need to remember me, hopefully not yet a while

We’ve decorated the main tree, it’s beautiful 

But not as beautiful as my grandkids who would have traipsed through my house , mostly ignoring the carefully decorated trees and heading for the chocolate 

Still hopefully next year we will still be here

And we have one daughter and one grandson fo Christmas dinner, and for Christmas Eve

Whilst others champ at the bit, wanting to come

Oh yes we have blessings to count, of that I have no doubt

I’d just like to hug those blessings, it’s been so long

Sandra


----------

